# The LGB AHA rail truck



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

LGB's AHA truck does not have a rear coupler. Does anyone know if one can be added without harm to the motorblock? I want to put a trailer behind one, nothing big or heavy, just a feldbahn or Toytrain car.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I mounted a KaDee 820 to the rear guard rail with one 2-56 screw and a .120 thick shim. Added a drop of glue to keep it from rotating.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I used the KD tip in a different way. Looking at their install .pdf online and I see that I should be able to put a standard Lehmann loop on the rear.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To add a coupler to the AHA, first I had to remove the muffler and place it on the side. 
Then I was able to add the Kadee coupler. 

I now use the truck to pull 2 cars and itlooks real good doing this.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well garrett 
the bumper just happens to be the right height for an lgb hook 
-i run a hartland flat behind my rail trucks-no alteration 

i lighted mine too -instructions are at martin meuws (SP?) site ie the "training ducthman" if you wish to google


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 29 Dec 2009 09:11 AM 
well garrett 
the bumper just happens to be the right height for an lgb hook 
-i run a hartland flat behind my rail trucks-no alteration 

i lighted mine too -instructions are at martin meuws (SP?) site ie the "training ducthman" if you wish to google 

Dank u! Ik weet zijn website.

http://www.trainingdutchman.nl/


----------

